# Wellington v He-111



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2004)

Every poll posted in this forum goes on the sites home page, and the previous one has been on there for long enough. 

I dont think this one has been done yet either  so...

He-111 or Wimpy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

both...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2004)

Wimpy...


That "Cookie" it carries is mighty nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

but lots of things could carry a cookie, do you think the tractors that carried it on the ground were nice??


----------



## toffi (Aug 27, 2004)

Wellington for its geodetic contsruction.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2004)

i still can't decide.....................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

900 posts! Finally!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

dude we can still read that....................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

I know, it's just that since no one cares, I make it small.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

yes but it'll start to take us off topic...................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

You mean like this?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

yes, so which do you think was better, the wimpy or 111??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

The Wimpy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

i can't believe this, i've looked at them both and i still can't decide.................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the He-111... not sure why though. It does look aerodyanamiclly better than the Wimpy.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

I just checked the voting tally and My vote (Put in just then) put it to 50/50! I am a Decider!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

*insert awe and power music here*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 30, 2004)

can you please delete the last two posts, it's unessisary................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 31, 2004)

Where's the delete button? I cant find it...


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 31, 2004)

I voted for the Wimpy but it's actually rather hard to compare the two as they were designed for different roles. The He-111 was primarily a tactical bomber while the Wellington was intended to fly strategic missions from the outset.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 31, 2004)

> Where's the delete button? I cant find it...



sorry my fault, only the mods can delete posts, when you're a mod you can edit or delete other people's posts...................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyway, back on the topic... I chose the He-111 because it looked more aerodyanamicthat the Wimpy...


----------



## slopes-2 (Sep 2, 2004)

Ill go for the wimpy as the better plane just because i like the design althuogh the merlin engined variant looked awful


----------



## Andrew (Sep 3, 2004)

The Wellington was used quite successfully in the Anti Shipping role, attacking convoys with either bombs or torpedoes, although the HE111 was also used successfully in this role, however there were also some Wellingtons, which had been adapted to carry 2 torpedoes, these were used to deliver torpedoes to Malta, but there were couple of occaisions when these Wellingtons, were used to attack an Axis Convoy. dropping both Torpedoes successfully.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2004)

i've just finished a book called "The Ship Busters" which is a very good book, in which the torp wimpies are mentioned quite a bit during the part about operations off malta..................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 7, 2004)

Were the Ships in the Dam that the Dambusters got? Then the Ones that got the dam were Dambusters, and the ones that got the ships were ship busters...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2004)

ship busters were people that used torps. or bombs to sink enemy shipping, not ships in dams................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 8, 2004)

How can you have a ship in a dam? A ship goes it water and a dam is made (typically) of steel and concrete.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2004)

I think he may be referring to either:

A ship that is in the lake that a dam makes, and is destroyed when the dam blows...

OR...

A ship is parked in front of a dam and the dam blows and the ship is destroyed...

Either one makes ZERO sense to me and I agree with u whole heartedly....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2004)

i though he meant a ship buster to be a person that sinks a ship in the lake made by a dam................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 9, 2004)

ITS A BAD JOKE!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2004)

very bad.................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry... It's not meant to be funny, only a play on words.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

ah, next time don't let us get this far ................


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with Toffi the Wellington's design (Barnes Wallis) was what made it an impressive aircraft. The payload was nothing exceptional neither was the performance. but for robustness this plane took some beating.
huge junks of fuslage could be blown away yet this tough plane could maintain its structural integrity. This however was its down fall as this made it a very time consuming plane to build. neither aircraft in your poll (mossi verses lighting) came close to the durability of the Wellington.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2004)

> The payload was nothing exceptional neither was the performance



when it was commisioned 4,500lbs was pretty much the best you could get, back then it was huge, and that range, my god!!


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

I would say that, compared to it's direct contemporaries, the range and payload of the Wellington were very impressive.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 13, 2004)

I did vote for the He-111, but I must say, it looks funny, being a bomber with the unexposed cowling.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 13, 2004)

What in the world are you talking about? Unexposed cowling? The cowling is the fitting around the engine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

That made no sense....

Could u please post a pic of the "unexposed" cowling ur referring to....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 14, 2004)

He-111:







No exposed cowling there...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

Hehe...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 14, 2004)

Correction:
The Leading edge of the spinner is conical; not very typical on most bombers! (Take the B-17 or Lanc for example)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2004)

Thats better....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2004)

that's a nice pic, it's just a bit of a shame the bombs are sumwhat rusty...........


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 17, 2004)

Arr... A bit of spit an' polish will do the trick...


----------



## Lightning Guy (Sep 17, 2004)

I didn't think there were very many genuine He-111s left. Most of the ones you see pics of are post-war CASA builds (like many of the 109s).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2004)

MichaelHenley said:


> Where's the delete button? I cant find it...



only i have the power to delete posts  (and the other mods do, but they dont really show up anymore) and i only delete them if theyre offensive


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2004)

and uve been gone for quite awhile.....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 22, 2004)

Where's D? Thats what I want to know. its almost as If he's dissappeared of the face of the earth...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

he said he had to go away for a while remember............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

probably to rehab...


yes, i havent been around for a while. why? because one of our storms took our phone out for a month


----------



## MichaelHenley (Sep 24, 2004)

HAHA! Its going on Summer here- forecast for 29 degrees C today!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

its been sunny today


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

won't stay though..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

better not do, i love the rain


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 5, 2004)

I think that global warmings pretty bad, with 4 hurricanes in the US in 6 weeks and sun in September in the UK... from what ive heard, it rains there the whole time!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah the last flying He-111 crashed in 2003. Why!?! WHY!?!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2004)

That was a real shame too. That one was actually a Casa built model, but it was Franco's personal transport, so it had an amazing history. I had been trying to see that airplane for several years. It was supposed to visit our museum a few years back and had to stay back due to an engine problem. Then I made several trips to Arizona to see it and it was on a tour somewhere else every time. Then it crashed, and unfortunately killed a couple of great CAF members. The loss of the airplane is tragic, but the loss of friends is even worse.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

> and sun in September in the UK



what, sun, why didn't anyone tell us...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

There is actually a fair share of sun here. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

There isn't here. Well, it's weird. Summer and Winter have mixed together and there is mixed patterns of weather. However, we get no extremes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Its usually Sunny but cold.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

well the weather can turn extreamly quickly and without warning.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Yup, a bit like the French.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)

oohhhh that's a good one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 8, 2004)

I only stated the obvious


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cant believe the HE11 is so far ahead in this poll.

The Wellington is far superior, and could take far more punishment than the HE111, which was getting a bit long in the tooth at the start of the war anyway!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

well so was the wimpy a bit but she was still far superior..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 27, 2005)

Exactly, the only reason the Heinkel continued to the end of the war was that there was nothing better, just look at the german version of a heavy bomber- the He177


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Although in fairness the payload of the He-111 wasnt too bad.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

but it rarely carried the full ammount.........


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

I vote for the Wimpy or Wellington as it provided a great service to the RAF in day and night bombing right up until the end of WW2.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

It's last bombing sortie was in late 1944, it went into Coastal Command and Training Command use


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 24, 2005)

but she still gave huge ammouts of service, the whimpy really does have to win this.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

I agree, it does. I cant think of any viable reasons why the He-111 is winning this, apart from maybe looks.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Please CC, have you no taste in aircraft?
The Wimpey looks much better than the Heinkel


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

I think the He-111 is up there with the B-29 in terms of best looking bomber of the war.


----------

